# I'm starting a Tim Duncan fanclub.



## Nephets

I'm going to start a club to show off all the supporters and fans of Tim Duncan during this injury, so, post here if you want to join my Duncan club.


----------



## Tersk

I'm in


----------



## Nephets

All right, let me add you, gotta get all the colors right.


----------



## Matiz

sign me in


----------



## ballstorm

It was your post number 666 Matiz. You're diabolic . 

Sign me up too , por favor .


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hook me up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I want in too. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBobZ

Count me in


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I shouldn't even have to post in this thread to be added to the club.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I shouldn't even have to post in this thread to be added to the club.


I guess you could have started Timmy's support club...
But man Beno's fan club is so great :clap:


----------



## adhir1

duncan is the man....sign me up


----------



## DaBobZ

BTW Nephets,

Somehow, Someway, somewhere you have to put FUNDMENTAL on your sig.


----------



## Gambino

Sign me in as WELL.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I shouldn't even have to post in this thread to be added to the club.


what he said


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Great idea Nephets. Don't forget to add your old pall ezealen now :biggrin:

Btw. Does anyone know if there's already a Devin Brown fan club? If not I call it! :biggrin:


----------



## Kneejoh

im a fan


----------



## TheRoc5

me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TataFry

count me in.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i wanna get in this club....


----------



## M.D.E

sign me in


----------



## Kunlun

Count me in!!


----------



## DaBobZ

Fundmental


----------



## Pejavlade

Sign me up.


----------



## ChristopherJ

I'm in.


----------



## StephenJackson

Sign me up...TD is one of the NBA players that I have the most respect for.


----------



## Mavs41

Add me


----------



## ballstorm

I'm in


----------



## LineOFire

Almost forgot to join this club. Sign me up please. :biggrin:


----------



## Guth

Count me in...



TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Lynx

Count me in. :rock:


----------



## Q8i

Put Me In


----------



## Twix

Ducan's my favorite non-Kings player. So I would also like to be in his fanclub. Thanks. 

You Spurs fans are very lucky to have a classy and great player.


----------



## King Joseus

sign me up, please...


----------



## Guth

I'm in.


----------



## duncan2k5

im in


----------



## Nephets

Just a bump for the club.


----------



## spursfaninla

me too


----------



## P33r~

Sign me up too please
I'm not in any club atm, and supporting the greatest player in basketball today is a great way to start


----------



## tdk1984

Nephets said:


> I'm going to start a club to show off all the supporters and fans of Tim Duncan during this injury, so, post here if you want to join my Duncan club.


TD fan club? I'm in.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Nephets said:


> I'm going to start a club to show off all the supporters and fans of Tim Duncan during this injury, so, post here if you want to join my Duncan club.



Please include me.


----------



## Nephets

You're in! Let's see how many more people we can get for it.


----------



## UD40

Put me in please. I love TD's game, he's one of my favorite players out there(outside of the Heat). Not to mention, he's easly a HOF'er


----------



## Nephets

You're in as well.

Come on now, I *know* there are more Duncan fans on this board than the ones in my signature.


----------



## Kirk20

Put me down


----------



## bigbabyjesus

add me! best player in the league!


----------



## Nephets

Glad to see others agree. 

C'mon people, keep joining!


----------



## zoltan!

/joins


----------



## Nephets

Another member. Bumped.


----------



## Nephets

Bump.


----------



## Tersk

I'm glad I'm in it

Idea for Koko (or any other member, for that matter) A sticky with all the fanclubs and links to these threads and links to pm the runners of fan clubs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Theo! said:


> I'm glad I'm in it
> 
> Idea for Koko (or any other member, for that matter) A sticky with all the fanclubs and links to these threads and links to pm the runners of fan clubs


Most people with a fan club already have a link to either the thread or to pm them, but I wouldn't mind having my fan club stickied :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Yeh, but so you dont have to keep bumping this thread for people to know about it'

Thread: San Antonio Fan Clubs
Post 1: Your Ginobili fanclub (members, link to pm and link to thread)
Post 2: Tim Duncan fanclub (same as previous post)
Post 3: Beno Udrih (same as previous postt)
Post 4: (Well, I don't know how many more fanclubs there are, but you get my drift)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Theo! said:


> Yeh, but so you dont have to keep bumping this thread for people to know about it'
> 
> Thread: San Antonio Fan Clubs
> Post 1: Your Ginobili fanclub (members, link to pm and link to thread)
> Post 2: Tim Duncan fanclub (same as previous post)
> Post 3: Beno Udrih (same as previous postt)
> Post 4: (Well, I don't know how many more fanclubs there are, but you get my drift)


Yeah, I personally think it's a good idea, but it's gada go through either Koko or Texan first. But since Koko has his own fan club that could benefit from this, I think he'll be cool with it.


----------



## TheRoc5

if the spurs win tomrow im putting back my pop fan club, i wana see how he prepares and how it plays out tomrow


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> if the spurs win tomrow im putting back my pop fan club, i wana see how he prepares and how it plays out tomrow


psst...I hear the coyote is very popular rite now...It mite be a good idea to bring that one back too.

BTW, where did you ever get such a brilliant idea for a coyote fan club? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> psst...I hear the coyote is very popular rite now...It mite be a good idea to bring that one back too.
> 
> BTW, where did you ever get such a brilliant idea for a coyote fan club? :biggrin:


i dont know it just kinda of came to me lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i dont know it just kinda of came to me lol


Oh, so that's how it is, huh? :raised_ey


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

TD BABY!
i wouldlike in please


----------



## nextghitman

Sign me up!!


----------



## BG7

I'm in this, Big Fundamental is one of my favorite players not named Eddy Curry.


----------



## Long John Silver

Yeah, I'm in too. :wave:


----------



## het now

sign me up


----------



## tigerlady97

If anyone if interested in finding out what the patches are that Tim Duncan has been wearing,
go here: http://www.lifewave.com/castillo

Let me know if you have any questions. These things are amazing!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

ill be in


----------



## Poke

get me in.


----------



## The_Notic

Im In


----------



## The_Legend_23

I'm in .. dude's a class act both on and off the court ...


----------



## qross1fan

add me in . . a player like Duncan is extremely hard to come by . . someone who has GREAT skills and talent, and could possibly put up 30 Points, is passing that chance up to become a leader, a winner. But the thing about Duncan I like the most, is that he doesn't care what anyone says to or about him or his team. He let's them to try to show it on the court.


Haha instead of a simple "add me in" I write a paragraph to why I like him.


----------



## wightnoiser

Went to college with him... sign me up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sorry, guys but nephets doesn't come here much anymore. I doubt he's going to update the club anymore. There's always the Ginobilli club though:wink:


----------



## shookem

Sign me up for either club, both are great players that I love to watch!


----------



## NBAGuru21

I'm in! I may be new to this site, but I love the Spurs!


----------



## Reign

Please can I join ??? Please


----------



## Reign

Please let me in...


----------

